# Need Rims '98 740IL Grey



## DJ_GMONEY (May 27, 2009)

Ok, one of my rear rims, 18"x9.5" is bent and i have to put air in my tire every 2 days. I found a site that sells replica rims and also a site that will sell the same BMW OEM rim for like $475 no tire included. I can get brand new after-market 20" rims for $1000 and buy tires so i am on the fence right now. Anyone know where i can get the OEM rim for cheap? Or, does anyone have any suggestions on what type of after-market rims i should get? Thanks.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

if you go through a tire and wheel dealer, usually its $125 to repair a single wheel. you may go that route if you want the keep those original wheels. or just buy a used one. or, you can check this site out and buy something worth while. check out the link, hope that helps you out. it is shown in chrome but is specified silver painted. you can also get chrome ones. 
http://www.wheels-and-rims.com/cgi-...rodid=5358&sid=8LpJDk2EDEzB22P-35109112953.bd


----------

